
How do we teach kids independence in a fear-driven world? - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/sfmoms/detail?entry_id=69173
======
vindicated
A bit idealistic in my opinion. In a lot of situations and places, giving that
freedom simply can't be afforded. The stakes are too high.

They'll learn to be independent anyway, just a bit later.

